# Stick with Gaggia Carezza or Sage Duo Temperature Pro?



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

I currently have a Gaggia Carezza, but due to a fault I am getting a refund from Phillips. I've had the machine for around 8 months and enjoy the coffee it makes (however it is my first machine so I have nothing to compare it against other than cafe brought coffee).

It was £280 when I purchased it but now you can get it on Amazon for £180.

I'm pondering my options, do I re-buy the Gaggia and get a better grinder, I currently have a blade grinder, so I could go for a burr grinder. I understand this is very important.

My total budget is around £400.

I also looked at the Sage Duo Temperature Pro which is £350. I've not been able to find too much information about this machine.

There is another Sage with a built-in burr grinder but this is too much money at £550.

I looked at the Rancilio Silvia V3 also but it is too much money and I wouldn't have any money for a grinder.

Since I work from home so drink quite a few cups a day, but it is usually only myself who I make coffee for so making multiple cups at once is not needed.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Take the refund. There is a fantastic deal in the FS section right now for a modified classic with all the bits you could possibly want at £100 which is a stonking deal for £100. Then you've tot £300 for a grinder and you can get a very good 2nd hand Mazzer sj within that budget and still end up with about £50 left over


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you check out the Sage sub-forum there is a thread about the Duo Temp where a member reviewed it very favourably, but it would seriously eat into your budget as you would need to buy new.

As Cam has pointed out, there are some good deals on modded Classics available in the For Sale section.

There's also a couple of cracking deals on grinders in the Deals/eBay sections just now also. £50 for what appears to be a Cimbali Max and £175 for a Brasilia RR55-OD.


----------

